# Surgical Tray A4550



## cpclori (Feb 5, 2015)

I just read the article in the December issue of AAPC magazine about reviewing coding items from your supply cabinet with HCPC codes. In it there is a paragraph that states you can bill for surgical trays HCPC A4550 and an office that was not coding these lost thousands of dollars. I have always found carriers do not pay these and bundle them into the procedure, so I am curious how and when would these be paid? I want to make sure I am not missing out on an opportunity to capture some revenue in my office.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 5, 2015)

I have always found that the surgical trays are inclusive to the procedure.  The only time it could be billed is if you needed to use more than one for some reason.


----------



## cas614 (Mar 18, 2016)

Does anyone know if they can bill the patient for the supply tray?  is that legal if we have a contract with the insurance and get reimbursed for the procedure already, but maybe the reimbursement did not cover the supply cost.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 18, 2016)

cas614 said:


> Does anyone know if they can bill the patient for the supply tray?  is that legal if we have a contract with the insurance and get reimbursed for the procedure already, but maybe the reimbursement did not cover the supply cost.



If you are contracted with the patients insurance you cannot bill the patient for a write off even if you don't feel reimbursement rate is high enough. Contracts always have a hold harmless clause.


----------



## cas614 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you, that was my thought exactly, but you know doctors they want confirmation.


----------

